# Radio Shack closing stores - Where to buy?



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Since the sad news of Radio Shack filing Chapter 11 what a good place to get basic electronic components? My son has expressed interest in robotics and my wife wants to get her feet wet with Arduino boards.

My daughter just wants to build time machines.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, the 97 year old company will be missed. They were a great place for things like that.

Amazon should now have what you're looking for, but most likely at a higher cost.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Set up an account at an online distributor, but I'ld stay well away from Amazon.

Jameco Electronics, Mouser Electronics and Digi Key Electronics would be the largest, with Jameco being the most hobbiest friendly.
Jameco Electronics - Electronic Components Distributor

For Robotics, micro-controllers and kit-building, sites such as Hobby Engineering and All Electronics carry many hard to find components that would be very expensive at the major sellers.
Hobby Engineering Home Page
All Electronics | Electronic and Electro-Mechanical Parts and Supplies at Discount Prices


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> but I'ld stay well away from Amazon.


Why?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The stores that Sprint buys will be one third telephone stuff and the rest Radio Shack merchandise. They'll be labeled Sprint/Radio Shack stores.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Why stay away from Amazon ?? 

From experience of searching for items over many years have found that Amazon tend to offer low prices but the price of delivery is extortionate, resulting in costs way in excess of what one could buy locally or from other on-line stores not associated with them. I remember some years back getting (two years running) some gift cards for use with Amazon .. They were eventually returned to the sender with a big thank you but suggesting that they used them their-selves with an apology and a request that should they be thinking of gift cards again they should remove me from their gift list.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Plenty of free shipping from Amazon if you choose the right items/offers.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

You're probably right, I just never found any for the items that I was looking for!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Done_Fishin said:


> Why stay away from Amazon ??
> 
> From experience of searching for items over many years have found that Amazon tend to offer low prices but the price of delivery is extortionate, resulting in costs way in excess of what one could buy locally or from other on-line stores not associated with them. I remember some years back getting (two years running) some gift cards for use with Amazon .. They were eventually returned to the sender with a big thank you but suggesting that they used them their-selves with an apology and a request that should they be thinking of gift cards again they should remove me from their gift list.


Or get Amazon Prime and receive free two-day shipping on nearly everything.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Or get Amazon Prime and receive free two-day shipping on nearly everything.



amazon prime items prices tend to be a bit higher - at least for what I purchase. You really have to watch amazon. If their computer algorithm determine you like certain items, you will get higher prices for those items. many times when I have a minute or two at work, I will search for something I need and check out the price. Then when I get home and log in to purchase, the price has gone up. a good example is when I was getting the Original Perry Mason tv dvd series. I was getting them from amazon and after a few early purchases, their computer determined that I was going to get the rest of the series from them so the prices went up for me only. I know this because I was also checking the price while at work and not logged into my account. 

I have also seen that if I place an item in the shopping cart and not purchase it right a way, nine times out of ten, the price will go up. when I delete it from the shopping card, the price will go back down. 

I just don't trust amazon anymore. 

------------------

getting back to the topic, I think radio shacked failed because we have become a throw-away society. If something breaks, it is too expensive to get fixed and most people do not have the know how to fix computer boards that is in just about everything these days. It is not like in the past where radio shack had those big consoles that would test vacuum radio tubes and sell you a replacement that was easy to insert. 

There is really no other one store that sells the variety of repair parts that radio shack did. 

Hate to see them go.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Last month I bought a used Quatro-Pro book (it turned out to be unused as far as I could tell) from Amazon. I paid under $3.00 postage. The book cost 6 cents.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Corday said:


> Last month I bought a used Quatro-Pro book (it turned out to be unused as far as I could tell) from Amazon. I paid under $3.00 postage. The book cost 6 cents.


was it from amazon or a third party through amazon? It was a good thing you did not ask for overnight shipping:grin:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have no problem with Amazon , got to remember gas, wear and tear time are worth money. 

BG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> I have no problem with Amazon , got to remember gas, wear and tear time are worth money.
> 
> BG


you or the car???? sorry could not resist:grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

sobeit said:


> was it from amazon or a third party through amazon? It was a good thing you did not ask for overnight shipping:grin:


 3rd Party. They obviously wouldn't ship it for free.


----------

